# Unlocking Blocked websites?



## mkjaekmi (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys I was wondering if any of you knew how to unlock the system to hidden sites? For an example, my teacher in my school can't log onto youtube because it is a prohibited website (probably so that students can't watch movies, etc). Anyways my teacher wants to know if anyone could unlock it as he is giving extra credit, because he needs to show us videos on youtube. So does anyone happen to know how to unlock the system? I think its the same for all public schools. I herd it was easily done but just never found out how to do it.

Thank you


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 22, 2008)

Yea right


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 22, 2008)

im being serious lol


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmm, at my school all the teachers have full access but students have limited access to sites like that. There are ways if you are serious, but i cant be sure if you are serious or not, and so i will let someone else answer your question.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 22, 2008)

lol yes I am serious. Are you people suspicious that I may go onto an adult website? if so, I dont see why I would go on 1 on my teachers pc. If its my pc, then I dont see how I can't go on it myself right now. If i'm completely off, then im sorry, but thats the only thing i can think of.

Anyways, yes I am serious my teacher is giving extra credit so i was curious.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone know?
thank you


----------



## FatalityTech (Nov 22, 2008)

I believe you i had a teacher in high school that also needed access to you tube and i showed him how to. Give me a sec i need to look at my folder of tricks


----------



## FatalityTech (Nov 22, 2008)

Have your teacher go to his CMD.
Type "ping youtube.com
Ip address should show up.
Type that Ip in the browser and you should connect.


Let me know if it works.


----------



## ikermalli (Nov 23, 2008)

go on google and search download proxy override. Download one of the many free programs and it should work.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 25, 2008)

The website blocking system is called websense enterprise.

Anyone know what to do?

and what do I do with the proxy after I finish downloading it?

thank you


----------



## just a noob (Nov 25, 2008)

talk to the system admin at your school


----------



## mkjaekmi (Nov 25, 2008)

no other way?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 25, 2008)

You can't unblock it without access to the firewall.  There are ways around it but if your school network administrator is smart he will block all proxies.  Also, entering in the site via IP address doesn't always work, and it usually leads to parts of the website not showing up.


----------



## lawson_jl (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes I know how to do it but I'm not telling you.   I'm sorry yoru parents are blocking part of the internet for you but just go t a a friends house and download your porn there.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Dec 15, 2008)

> no no you guys got it all wrong. Its a program on the computer thats blocking it.. What you do is go to my computer < c:/ < windows < system 32. Sort by file type, and delete all the .exe files. No more blocking, although side effects may occur..


Why can't I have a capital p????? 

EDIT: w00t I got it working ^^^^^


----------



## apj101 (Dec 16, 2008)

<----- does this read "retard"?


----------

